# Is there a way to rename a topic?



## jceggbert5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Please forgive me if this is a noobish question


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, only a moderator can do that.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 10, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Nope, only a moderator can do that.



Darn...


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't understand why we can't rename our own topics lol.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 10, 2009)

Link the topic in question. Provide a new name. I shall do it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I don't understand why we can't rename our own topics lol.



i don't know why either it IS possible i've seen the feature in other boards.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 10, 2009)

I think there should be an ability, which should allow you to change the title of a topic the poster created at a certain amount of posts (100? 250? 500?)

EDIT: 400th Post!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 10, 2009)

for the few times you actually need that function, its not worth adding it...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> I think there should be an ability, which should allow you to change the title of a topic the poster created at a certain amount of posts (100? 250? 500?)
> 
> EDIT: *400th Post*!
> Heh, perfect timing for that post then
> ...


 I forgot to change it at the time.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Just report the post and say in the comments to change the title.


----------



## Davess (Dec 15, 2009)

That reminds me of something weird that happened to me:

if you held your mouse on a topic title, it would say:

"Press and hold to rename topic"

that happened all day for 1 week






wierd


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Could you move the second quote mark in my thread here please?
> It needed to say
> 
> 
> ...


done


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## LxTrix (Dec 30, 2009)

wow did you really just ask that?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

LxTrix said:
			
		

> wow did you really just ask that?



ask what lol?


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 30, 2009)

i guess the reasoning was that they (the mods/admin/staff) are afraid that some lunatic will abused that feature to rename topics into obscene titles or do that to other people's thread


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i guess the reasoning was that they (the mods/admin/staff) are afraid that some lunatic will abused that feature to rename topics into obscene titles or do that to other people's thread



yeah lol.

That makes my idea good. "I think there should be an ability, which should allow you to change the title of a topic the poster created at a certain amount of posts (100? 250? 500?)" (The admins could stop certain people from doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, stop the forum spammers from raising their post count just to edit titl...oh, HEY Hatsu!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just FYI, I was talking about you OWN topic...

Also, Why does it say "Click and hold to edit title" when you hover your mouse over topic name?  (on the board)


----------



## motska (Feb 7, 2010)

If a Moderator reads this: please change the topic title, I misspelled debugger: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=207539
If it's too many characters that way, then just remove the word.
Thank you.

Done. Thanks again.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Please forgive me if this is a noobish question


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> Just FYI, I was talking about you OWN topic...
> 
> Also, Why does it say "Click and hold to edit title" when you hover your mouse over topic name?  (on the board)



I think that is when they make those survey things, Questions and choices....


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polls ?


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Jothri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, polls, same thing as a survey.


----------

